# Free mixing..Post-rock multi-tracks or stems? Need practice mixing some mellow stuff.



## LetsMosey (Feb 2, 2012)

Just as the title says, does anyone have any stems and/or multitracks for any post-rock songs for me to practice mixing? I just purchased some cool reverbs and want to give them a test run on some more ambient softer non-metal stuff. Anyone?

Thanks

Edit: even though I'd prefer some practice with more mellow post-rock stuff, I'm a sucker for post-hardcore and metal instrumentals, so those would be fine too. lol


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 2, 2012)

Why not just write your own stuff?


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 2, 2012)

Check this site out dude, they have a ton of stuff on there. Not entirely sure if it's the easiest to navigate, but I've found some good stuff to practice on in the past. Give it a shot:

MixOff Forum - Index


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 2, 2012)

Enselmis said:


> Why not just write your own stuff?



I'm not looking for free material to claim as my own, I'm looking for stuff to practice mixing. I'm not *that* creative when it comes to some of the mellow post-rock stuff, despite how hard I try. A lot of Audio Engineers can mix/master but don't necessarily write their own stuff. Also, I've learned mixing your own stuff can be hard and stressful for those that actually take mixing and recording seriously; you're never happy with the mix and always rough on yourself critiquing it.... for that reason, I've learned it's always best to mix other people's stuff, or get someone to mix stuff you write. If you're too emotionally and creatively involved, it can hinder the mixing progress. Sorry, didnt mean to ramble, but I found your response kinda rude and felt I should explain myself.



Rational Gaze said:


> Check this site out dude, they have a ton of stuff on there. Not entirely sure if it's the easiest to navigate, but I've found some good stuff to practice on in the past. Give it a shot:
> 
> MixOff Forum - Index




Thanks man. I've actually been a member on that site for a while and already contributed to those tracks already posted. There aren't a "ton" of songs posted, but a few. However, most of the songs are pretty bland to be honest. I've heard way better stuff being cranked out of this recording space from ssorg members.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 2, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> Thanks man. I've actually been a member on that site for a while and already contributed to those tracks already posted. There aren't a "ton" of songs posted, but a few. However, most of the songs are pretty bland to be honest. I've heard way better stuff being cranked out of this recording space from ssorg members.



Haha, sorry, I tend to massively over-exaggerate sometimes, so my bad. You could give some of the more mellow stuff from NIN's Year Zero a shot. I'm not sure if Reznor also put GHOSTS out for remixing, but all the multitracks are on nin.com I believe.


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 2, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> Haha, sorry, I tend to massively over-exaggerate sometimes, so my bad. You could give some of the more mellow stuff from NIN's Year Zero a shot. I'm not sure if Reznor also put GHOSTS out for remixing, but all the multitracks are on nin.com I believe.



lol, no worries dude. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mason Vickers (Feb 2, 2012)

What DAW are you using? I could send you the DI of a couple of my songs.


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 2, 2012)

Mason Vickers said:


> What DAW are you using? I could send you the DI of a couple of my songs.



Cool man. I use Reaper, but just send the wav's and tempo and that should be good.


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know, I see it as an opportunity to practice writing stuff like that as well. Setting specific parameters can be very interesting. Listening critically to a piece and trying to emulate that can be really insightful into one's strengths and weaknesses as and engineer and as a performer/composer.

Even if you're unhappy with what you write within that style, sometimes you've just got to deal with it. An exercise to practice composition is suspending judgement on what you're writing. Just start going and roll with whatever the first thing you come up with, whether that be a chord progression or a melody. That's how I see it at least.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 3, 2012)

@Enselmis,

But sometimes its good to just take a break from your own work and try work with a song that already has a mix you can use for referencing and can help you train your ears, so when you get back to your own stuff, its all experience.


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 3, 2012)

@Enselmis - Do you think big name AE's and producers just sit around and practice mixing their own music all the time? Nope. It's nice to focus on a song that is already complete and that you're not attached to from a performance and writing/creativity perspective, and all you have to focus on is the mix. THAT's what I'm looking for. I need a break from the normal stuff I've been writing and/or producing for other bands; which tends to be heavier metal or post-metal stuff. 

@Fiction - Agreed.


----------

